
Taylor Swift Shuns 'Grand Experiment' of Streaming Music - boynamedsue
http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/taylor-swift-shuns-grand-experiment-of-streaming-music-20141106
======
owly
I'm not sure what one artist's action will do to close Pandora's box. While I
love streaming services, I know they pay next to nothing to artists especially
small indie ones.

